# Whelen Hide-A-Way 90 Watt Strobe Kit



## Chevyboy (Feb 3, 2008)

List Price: $194.95 EACH

Item Description 


When outfitting any vehicle the strobe power supply options and overall design should be priority. With Whelen power supplies you get the best options and premier quality. Whelen has added ScanLock to their power supplies. Scanlock™ is a revolutionary design feature that allows you to cycle through 10 flash patterns and lock in the one you want. 

The flash patterns available are: CometFlash, DoubleFlash, Rapid Rate, Triple Flash, Micro-Burst II, Micro-Burst III, Modu-Flash, Action Flash, Long Burst, Action Scan. 

This kit comes standard with Whelen's 6 outlet 90 watt power supply, 4 clear strobes each with 15' of cable for installation. 

Whelen 2 Year Warranty - Power Supply
Whelen 1 Year Warranty - Strobe Tubes 


You guys think this is a good deal?
For those that have them installed, is their anything else I should need?


----------



## Indy (Sep 23, 2007)

from what I have read on other posts you might need 30' wires instead of 15"s but check with someone on that!!

Good luck


----------



## Chevyboy (Feb 3, 2008)

Indyplower;514993 said:


> from what I have read on other posts you might need 30' wires instead of 15"s but check with someone on that!!
> 
> Good luck


Thats what Im trying to figure out Thanks For The Info!!!!!:waving:


----------



## Chevyboy (Feb 3, 2008)

You guys think that I should go with a 60 Watt kit or a 90 Watt kit??

Whats the big difference between them, is one brighter than the other??


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

Go 90, and get 2 25' cables for the 2 most remote lights from the supply, and you'll be good.


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

Indyplower;514993 said:


> from what I have read on other posts you might need 30' wires instead of 15"s but check with someone on that!!
> 
> Good luck


what kinda truck are you puting them in i used 15ft. in my gmc ex cab with a 6ft bed and had about 4in extra


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

BlueLine Ent;515010 said:


> Go 90, and get 2 25' cables for the 2 most remote lights from the supply, and you'll be good.


yes i agree with blue line


----------



## Chevyboy (Feb 3, 2008)

Fiafighterdude;515149 said:


> what kinda truck are you puting them in i used 15ft. in my gmc ex cab with a 6ft bed and had about 4in extra


They will be going on a 1999 Chevy Silverado ex cab with 6' bed!!!


----------



## Chevyboy (Feb 3, 2008)

any other idea's 

I am looking for some bright lights and am kind of new to this whole plowing/lighting. Just asking for some idea's!!!


----------



## fordmstng66 (Dec 27, 2005)

BlueLine Ent;515010 said:


> Go 90, and get 2 25' cables for the 2 most remote lights from the supply, and you'll be good.


+1 Sounds like a real good price.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

BlueLine Ent;515010 said:


> Go 90, and get 2 25' cables for the 2 most remote lights from the supply, and you'll be good.


+5 although you might be able to get away with the standard cables. on my 4 door short bed i was only about 3 ft short on 2 lines but to make like easier id get the 25 footers.

Also, you must go 90 watt, 60 wont be seen during the day.


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

i have 2 sets of the whelen hideaways and they are really nice just the wires run a little short on the install


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

I have a 6/90 kit available for $189.99 and it includes 2 30' cables and 2 15' cables. Plenty long enough for a pickup.


----------



## beverlylawncare (Nov 14, 2003)

I agree with the majority of folks. Get two cables longer. I just installed this exact kit on a 2002 Chevy Crew Cab short bed 2500. I actually have the ECCO 60w kit on my F250 Crew Cab shortbed. It came with 4 15' cables, and mine are stretched TIGHT. I told my brother-in-law to get the two longer cables, which made his install EASY! I actually had a little slack, but you can be more picky as to how you run the wires.

A friend of mine had the 6/90 kit installed on his F250 and it rocks. (hence why I talked my brother-in-law into the Whelen). We added a custom switch to his (available at galls.com or on ebay through strobes 'n more) that allows you to switch the flash patterns anytime you want to by using a pushbutton. It has two rockers and a momentary pushbutton. They run like $30, but really make it fancy. 
http://www.strobesnmore.com/product_info.php?cPath=11&products_id=351 or
http://www.galls.com/style.html?assort=general_catalog&style=GR248

Good luck!


----------



## The Duke (Feb 19, 2007)

The set I want to get for next season is 100 watts, lifetime warranty, and 15 strobe patterns controlled by remote 

Cost for me is about $200 ish


----------



## beverlylawncare (Nov 14, 2003)

Who makes that one Duke?

I'd like more info please!

I swore my ECCO would be in my truck until it wears out or I lose at least 2 bulbs, but since we had a decent snow event earlier this week, I'm thinking about going ahead and buying a new setup and selling mine on Ebay.


----------



## Chevyboy (Feb 3, 2008)

rcpd34;518467 said:


> I have a 6/90 kit available for $189.99 and it includes 2 30' cables and 2 15' cables. Plenty long enough for a pickup.


Where are you located and are you for sure you wana sell them?
If you are I am very intrested in them.

Thanks:waving:


----------

